# [resolved]Needed: Altec Lansing VS2221 Sound Driver for Vista



## swhit32257 (Sep 15, 2005)

Help! I Upgraded to Vista and now have no sound! Windows Update does not show a new driver available. What do I do?


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi!
Isn't vs2221 speakers? If so, do you really need drivers?

Nicholas


----------



## swhit32257 (Sep 15, 2005)

I'm guessing so because they worked for XP but now with the Vista upgrade, they aren't working now.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Hello again!
I think you need to find drivers for the soundcard inside the computer. If you post a description of your comp, maybe I can help you








Nicholas


----------



## swhit32257 (Sep 15, 2005)

Does conexant 2388x mean anything? That's what shows up under device manager.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/dlac97-2.aspx?lineid=5&famid=12&series=8&Software=True


----------



## swhit32257 (Sep 15, 2005)

I dont believe it worked. It said something about being set up for 64 bit Vista.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

it is the same driver for both


----------



## swhit32257 (Sep 15, 2005)

Well, partial success. The speakers work but the High Definition Output Device doesn't work.


----------



## swhit32257 (Sep 15, 2005)

I'm sorry, I take that back. The sound seems to finally work! YAY! Now lets see what else I can dislike about Vista (LOL). That'll be a new post. This one can be closed. Thanks.


----------

